# Do Liquid dethatchers work?



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I've got my lawn pretty dialed in but I still struggle with thatch. I aerate and topdress twice a year. I verticut a couple times as well but try not to be too aggressive as it 
Seems to tear out chunks of turf around the perimeter, possibly because that's where the mower turns and could be twisting the roots enough that they never attach solidly. Not really certain about that. Just my theory. 
So I was wondering is liquid dethatchers are worth trying. I'm spraying every two weeks anyway so not hard to add it to my regimen. 
Anyone had any experience with any of the liquid products? 
Or are they just Snake Oil.
Thanks


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm trying it this year. Like you, I've got really nothing to lose since I'm spraying something regularly anyway. My lawn was overfed by the previous owner(s) and after 2 full seasons too much thatch still remains. I've got try something!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think they are just snake oil and are designed to separate you from your money  I would look at how much Nitrogen you are feeding the grass as that could be a cause of your issues. Sounds like you are doing everything else right so you should be getting it under control but I'm not familiar with your grass type so I can't be of too much more help there.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think they are just snake oil and are designed to separate you from your money  I would look at how much Nitrogen you are feeding the grass as that could be a cause of your issues. Sounds like you are doing everything else right so you should be getting it under control but I'm not familiar with your grass type so I can't be of too much more help there.


Yes, you could be right. I am heavy with the N. Thanks!


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

I haven't used them, but from what I can tell the active ingredient is usually some sort of sugar. I recall reading of people having success spraying blackstrap molasses(diluted with water) through a hose end sprayer. The idea is to coat the thatch with sugars which attract microorganisms to feed on the thatch, thus eliminating it.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I used a homemade recipe I found on YouTube last Summer(molasses and yeast packets). However when I used my Sun Joe dethatcher in the Fall, it still pulled up a ton of stuff. I realize that some of this was live grass, but still, there was much more than I expected. I don't think the homemade recipe made much difference. Maybe the "real" products work better, but I'm not going to bother trying. I'll just use the Sun Joe in Spring and Fall.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

frekwentflier said:


> I used a homemade recipe I found on YouTube last Summer(molasses and yeast packets). However when I used my Sun Joe dethatcher in the Fall, it still pulled up a ton of stuff. I realize that some of this was live grass, but still, there was much more than I expected. I don't think the homemade recipe made much difference. Maybe the "real" products work better, but I'm not going to bother trying. I'll just use the Sun Joe in Spring and Fall.


The "REAL" products are nothing more than the homemade products that are labeled, sold and marketed :thumbup:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I do believe liquid dethatchers work because the research on the use of molasses supports that conclusion. However, I think the N-Ext product label says it best: the product is for use in those scenarios where mechanical thatch removal is not an option.

Liquid dethatch is not the preferred solution for everybody.

Despite running a low N program for 3 years, I've still got too much thatch in my St. Aug. It wouldn't be an issue if I lived further south, but here in North Florida my grass is exposed to freezing temperatures and the thatch is making the grass weak and prone to winterkill.

Verticutting at this point would be a tremendous job with significant risks. So liquid dethatch is a reasonable option for me.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

They work on making your bank account smaller, especially for what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Do you really have a thatch issue?
Dethatching even a relatively thatchless lawn will pull up a lot of material (e.g. healthy turf, rhyzomes/stolons roots and clippings that have yet to decompose). Up to 0.5" of thatch can actually be beneficial as an environment for healthy microbes and help retain soil moisture.
IMO your money is better spent buying a soil probe and periodically checking for thatch.
https://ag.umass.edu/turf/fact-sheets/what-is-thatch
https://blogs.k-state.edu/turf/files/2018/06/IMG_6960-2jeifea.jpg


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I concur with @Ridgerunner. Most people don't have a problematic thatch layer…. A little layer of decomposing organic material above the soil provides many benefits. Only downside I see is it can be a breeding ground for disease but that can be managed.

Blackstrap molasses is used regularly in agriculture, so it must work. If you want to try the chemical dethacthing, buy a jug and mix it with warm water and apply via hose end sprayer. I've used a few times with good effect.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

This guy has an interesting skeptical take on liquid dethatchers, for anyone interested.

https://www.gardenmyths.com/biological-liquid-dethatcher-lawns/


----------



## UDturfguy (7 mo ago)

There's been countless studies showing these products don't reduce thatch. Save your money and effort


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

UDturfguy said:


> There's been countless studies showing these products don't reduce thatch. Save your money and effort


Molasses?

Hmm, maybe it's just slow...


----------

